# Asking again...reintroducing kibble, please help, answers needed



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't know what ratio. What size dog is this? I'll try to do the math. But really, if it were me, (and it has been me, lol) I wouldn't worry too much about or calculate anything. I'd grab a small handful or if it's a toy, that kind of handful where you just use your finger tips and put a small amount in with the chicken and rice. Next day a couple of those, next day a bigger amount and so on for about 5 days. The Flagyl will take care of it. I probably wouldn't bother with pumpkin or yogurt or anything unless you really want to.

I'm sorry no one noticed your other thread. But if it's something like this, you can also call and ask your vet. He'd/ she'd be the best to ask probably...might know the best.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

well this won't be much help, since my dog has not been in the same situation at yours, but i was just at petsmart to purchase some kibble for my dog. there was a little display on switching dog foods that essentially said about 25% of the new kibble the first day then increase little by little. i think given your dog's recovering condition, i might start with more like 15%, but that's a wild guess with no scientific basis.

hopefully those with real experience will weigh in soon.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to agree, it's kind of a 'eyeball it' thing, and if poops are good you continue, and if they are not you step back.............it all depends on each dog's tummy!! That's the way I handled it with dogs in the past ....Molly's got a tummy of iron so I've not ever had to ease into any kind of diet change..............THANK G!!!!


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

*Reinto to kibble*

Tucker is a standard and is 12 weeks old. He weighs about 12 lbs.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Is his kibble going to be the same he always ate? I don't know what the cause of the diarrhea was. Was it his kibble? 

But when my spoos have been on a mild diet (rice and beef) I just start to add their regular kibble into a wee bit of the rice and beef. I just do this transition so they don't turn their nose up at kibble after enjoying rice and beef....not because I think the change to kibble will upset their stomach. There should not be a problem since they are used to this kibble as it is their regular diet. 

There is no hard and set rule just give him his kibble with a bit of the mild diet food blended in so he doesn't turn up his nose at just kibble. 

If it is a new kibble. Mix 1/2 and 1/2 with bland for a few meals. Then 1/4 bland and kibble a few meals...and then kibble.


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

Kibble is the same, Fromm's Puppy. Breeder said to start introducing adult all stages at 12 weeks. She doesn't keep them on puppy past 12 weeks. I do not know what caused the diarrhea outside of the possibility he had an issue with worms. That situation was taken care off on the same day as the diarrhea visit.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well it sounds like you can just start with kibble and add a bit of the bland just for taste. He will be fine.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

No puppy food after 12 weeks??? That seems bizarre to me. I transitioned from puppy to adult after neutering at 8 months. Hope some others with pups will weigh in on this comment. Is fromms really high protein???


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beaches said:


> No puppy food after 12 weeks??? That seems bizarre to me. I transitioned from puppy to adult after neutering at 8 months. Hope some others with pups will weigh in on this comment. Is fromms really high protein???


The breeder sounds like she does not want her puppies growing quickly. Good solid nutritional all stages dog food should meet all the needs of a growing puppy and not cause their bones and tissues to grow at an accelerated rate.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Wouldn't it be just the opposite TLP? It was recommended by our vet we use a "large breed puppy food" so it would slow down his growth and protect him. I used it for his first year. It worked well for us.


----------



## Ms.Bijou (Jun 17, 2014)

I would ask your vet since they bave all the info like how old your dog is, how big it is, what it's symptoms were, and they are your vet. This really is a vet question which could be why no one answered the question the first time.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

cindyreef said:


> Wouldn't it be just the opposite TLP? It was recommended by our vet we use a "large breed puppy food" so it would slow down his growth and protect him. I used it for his first year. It worked well for us.



It usually depends on the calories in the food. Puppy food is generally higher in calories than adult. A higher calorie (or energy) diet is what encourages a higher growth rate.


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

TLP, you are correct about why the breeder wants the switch from puppy to adult all stages food. Good call! :highfive: I have contacted the breeder as well with my questions. I appreciate everyone's answers to my questions. Again, thank you everyone.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Mmmm....I agree that the calorie thing makes sense in a regular dog food and Im sure a case can be made either way. The difference is "the large breed puppy" food.

But we will have to agree to disagree on this point. The puppy food I used (I will not mention brands because Im not a debater in any sense)  was more expensive and was made and marketed to ensure the *large breed puppy* gets all the proper nutrients while *managing* his growth rate. My breeder and vet both recommended this. A friend of mine has a spoo and her dog grew too fast. He had problems with his legs and growth plates according to her vet. She was so upset. Her breeder told her to use an adult food. Her dog grew 2 1/2 inches taller than mine, 30". Height at a cost. 

I think you should get the vets professional opinion, and the question posed here would be a good one for him/her. You never know, maybe the vet will agree with your breeder???


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Now that Zach is almost normal size for his age (14 weeks, 11 lbs) I'm using a high end large breed puppy kibble with toppers of home made- this thread is helpful. I was feeding him free choice but now take it up after about 15 minutes (the toppers are at mealtimes). It has sure helped with the housebreaking


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My understanding also is that large breed puppy food is reduced in calories to slow growth. We use a good brand puppy kibble until our dogs were about nine months old.

I would eyeball adding in a handful of kibble and watching the bowel movements after adding a bit back. I don't think you have to measure, just watch what your pup's body tells you.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Lainer04 said:


> I am asking this question again using a different title since no one repilied to my first inquiry. Tucker has been on a rice and chicken diet since Saturday as per the vet due to diarrhea. He is also on a tablet and a half of flagyl 2x's a day as well. We have 2 more days of meds. He has had 3 solid BM's once a day for the last 3 days. He is also getting a tablespoon of plain Greek yogurt daily.
> 
> I want to start reintroducing his kibble, but do not know how much to give. I know this needs to be done slowly, but what ratio needs to be used for the kibble, chicken and rice? Many of you are familiar with this, so we seek your advise. I read I can also give a tablespoon of pure pumpkin in one of his meals. Thoughts? Don't want to give too much kibble, can I also use it for our great training? Trying not to introduce too much new stuff at this point in time.
> 
> ...


Honestly? I usually just eyeball it. If they are doing well on the bland diet, I switch back pretty quickly to the kibble. But the safest bet for transitioning foods is always 1-2 days of 1/3 new 2/3 old, 1-2 days of 1/2 new 1/2 old, 1-2 days of 2/3 new 1/3 old and then all new food. I've never transitioned that slowly from a bland diet back to their normal food, though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

About the puppy food conversation, the OP was feeding regular Fromm puppy food and is switching to an all life stages food at 12 weeks as advised by her breeder and for good reason. 

Puppy food is, in general, designed to promote growth. In some breeds, this can lead to rapid growth which can cause various issues. 
Switching to an appropriate All Life Stages Food or a Large Breed Puppy food that is designed to slow down growth are ways to to avoid these issues.


----------

